# Printer sharing pc>mac



## baskew (Mar 6, 2003)

So here goes;

I have a pc desktop and a ti-book,

My printer is running on my PC desktop (windows xp).

I've got them both routed threw a belkin 4port gateway.

What I want to do is be able to print from my TI-Book.

It shows that the printer is shared on the PC, but I can't figure out how get the mac to locate it on the network...

(and this is my first time on osx, I just got the ti yesterday. so don't flame me up to bad.)


----------



## lurk (Mar 6, 2003)

Here are some directions I just cribbed from apple's printing list which that poster swiped form the gimp-print faq.  This is an unsupported feature of Jag so it is not out in the open.



```
Windows printer via SAMBA.  If you want to print to a shared printer 
connected to a Windows XP computer try these instructions (this 
procedure has not been thoroughly  tested):

1. Open the Print Center utility (located in /Applications/Utilities/ ).
2. Hold down the option key on your keyboard and either click on the 
Add button in the Print Center toolbar or select Add  printer... from 
the Printers menu. A new sheet will open.
3. In the sheet click on the top popup menu and select Advanced from 
the very bottom of the list.
4. Next, click on the Device: popup menu and select Windows Printer via 
SAMBA .
5. In the Device Name: field enter a descriptive name for  this printer.
6. In the Device URI: field enter the device URI in the  following form:
	smb://winuser:password@workgroup/server/printer
	winuser
		XP login name
	password
		XP  login password
	workgroup
		XP workgroup name
	server
		Computer name of the XP machine
	printer
		Share name of the shared XP printer

7. Finally, click on the Printer Model popup menu and select  the 
manufacturer for your printer, and in the small window at the bottom  
of the sheet select the PPD file for your printer model. It's important 
  that you select the correct PPD file, and the names are not overly  
descriptive, but if you match your printer model number with the number 
  in the PPD file name you should be OK.
8. Click Add .
9. Print a test page.
```

Hope that helps,
-Eric


----------



## baskew (Mar 6, 2003)

hmm, So i got samba installed and got all to the step where you add the ppd for the printer..

So, I couldnt find the ppd, i checked both google and hp.com,, 

I found something called hpij but I after 30mins of fooling with it, I couldn't figure it out....


anyways, Does anyone know where I can get a PPD for HP P1000?

oh, and thanks for you help eric, seems like that will do the trick if I can just get the PPD.


----------



## isolder (Sep 4, 2003)

I tried looking at the advanced screen.. but in my list I see no spot for "Windows printer via SAMBA".  Zeroconf registered.. LPD.. Appletalk.. blah blah..


but Nothing about SAMBA.  Anyone have some ideas?


----------



## OmegaMan (Sep 4, 2003)

Baskew....what printer are you using?

In my case, I have a HP 932 (usb & parallel).  The usb goes to my mac, and the parallel goes to the parallel port on my smc router.  

Everyone's happy....bro can hit print, and it'll turn on the printer remotely!


----------



## gsahli (Sep 6, 2003)

Two things,
Read this about Samba and OS X (probs with 10.2.5&6):
http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?14@66.L5zXaDnTe3c.5@.3bbc7528
and - I think this printer is non-postscript so you need both hpijs and ghostscript installed. Get it here:
http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3


----------



## ablarer (Aug 4, 2005)

It works perfectly with a HP Color Laser 2250. Thanks.

How needs help?


----------



## atomlinson (Aug 4, 2005)

You might also try downloading Apple's BonJour for your PC and using that for your networking. A specific feature is allowing Macs to access printers off PC machines. Check it out:


http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/bonjour/


----------

